# Whats the difference?



## dodger (May 2, 2008)

I bought a new Jd la130 i know bs built this engine to Jd specs. So how does this engine compare to a 21 hp els or a vanguard? Just wondering if this engine is special since bs built it to Jd specs? By the way very informative site you guys have here.:thumbsup:


----------



## dodger (May 2, 2008)

*transmission*

I was cleaning up my rider today. And i looked underneath and noticed that my transmission has a drain plug on the bottom and a filler plug on top. From what i have read its a non serviceable trans. Anyone have an answer? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is probably little to no difference in the engine itself. JD may have had the engine made to their specification but usually all that amounts to is perhaps a different alternator or possibly crankshaft configuration, exhaust system etc.

Many times a manufacturer like JD will assume warranty liability on an engine for a better deal from the maker. The model number may show up as a JD exclusive so that you will buy parts for it from JD, but the fact is, most of the parts are the same and completely interchangeable.

The transmission may not be serviceable which usually means they probably don't sell any parts for it. If you know what kind of fluid it uses and the amount, then you could change the fluid. Hydro transmission fluid is usually good for around 500 hrs if it's a synthetic type fluid.


----------



## dodger (May 2, 2008)

Thanks when i do decide to change fluid in the tranny what type of fluid are your suppose to use? I have heard its automotive type fluid like dextron type 3? Heck if i can prolong the life of my tranny i will change it at 200 hrs dont think it would hurt. Something else also anyone using mobil 1 10w 30 synthetic in any of their rigs? Thanks again


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The type of fluid is dependent upon what the manufacturer specs for it. Some use special hydro fluid while many just use motor oil such as sae 5w30 or some other viscosity oil. Many hydros with replaceable filters recommend oil & filter changes at around 250 hours. 

You can use a synthetic oil or blend in your engine if you want to, certainly won't hurt, whether or not it will make the engine last any longer I could not say. I run synthetic oil in my truck, but not in my mowers.


----------

